# 40 days



## Preach (Mar 5, 2006)

Was Christ tempted repeatedly throughout His wilderness battle with the devil? Luke's account seems to indicate He was. Any thoughts?
-Bobby-


----------



## Preach (Mar 6, 2006)

I assume this was also a water fast?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, the fast would have been a complete fast. No bread or water. From day 4-20 or so would not have been so bad. From 21-40, well, I can't imagine how you would feel. Scripture said, "He hungered."


----------



## Preach (Mar 6, 2006)

Scripture said "He hungered". I t doesn't say 'He thirsted'. I am not actually implying that the Lord did drink anything, Moses went 40 days of liqiud fasting (but that was in the unique presence of God on the mount).

I've always thought that anything past 3-5 days of no liquid and the body begins to seriously break down. Anyone know anything about a 40 day dehydration in the desert?


----------

